# Expansion of the universe



## Brian G Turner (Oct 5, 2003)

I really don't understand the theory that the universe isn't just expanding - but also that the expansion is additionally accerlating.

Or - I do, but that I also consider it to be one of the weakest paradigms in modern cosmology.

In 1998 a sky survey found that more distant supernovae were not showing as bright as expected. This was strange because generally the type of supernovae being observed are known as "standard candles" - ie, they tend to be more or less the same everywhere they are observed (in near space).

The ridiculous point about the observation is that the simplest explanations involved such possibilities as: difference in odler star structure; internediary gases dimming the view; "standard candle" supernovae not being so standard after all.

As usual, though, common sense was completely beyond the researchers - so on the basis of distant supernovae looking dim, they incredibly concluded that the expansion of space was accelerating, and that a new form of energy would be required to account for it.

What astonishes me most is how easily this conclusion was accepted. Personally I find it just a little ridiculous. 

Anyway, here's a recent article where Hubble confirms the observations (though *not* the conclusions):

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3155200.stm



> *Hubble chases exploding stars*
> 
> Observations of distant supernovae - exploding stars - made by the Hubble telescope give new information on the so-called dark energy of the cosmos*.*
> 
> ...


----------

